

Entrepreneur? Stay in School. - intenex
http://branliu.com/the-education-for-a-successful-entrepreneur

======
blackquantum
this sounds like Steve Jobs' oft-quoted quip on how calligraphy class is the
reason we have different fonts. not sure how much I buy that...should we spend
4 years taking random classes just to maybe get some fringe benefits?

